# Kit Assembly to Date



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

So I have been meaning to do this for a while but now that a couple of new bits have turned up I finally got round to posting my set-up. Picture quality not great - iPhone camera plus dark flat kitchen doesn't lead to the best photos ever taken but hopefully it is all viewable.

I'm most happy with my new grinder set up. Directly into beaker on small scales to get accurate weights of my grinds. Using a 250ml which is overly big in one way but means that it reaches to the top of the chute so no mess, its also plastic so its not too heavy for the small scales.

I'm sure i'll upgrade at some point in the future but this will keep me going for some time and I'm very happy with where I'm at with my coffee making currenty.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh and I should state that prior to becoming a member of this forum the kit existing solely of my GC and some cups. The transformation in my coffee making has been immense to which I put down entirely to the amazing wealth of knowledge of you guys out there! Always learning but now I have great coffee everyday and just a few tweaks required to chase the holy god shot grail:drink:

To the forum my mouth thanks you all, from my wallet..........


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have similar set up with my Rocky, but I use the big hexagonal funnel that came with the Aeropress as a chute to catch the grinds & deliver straight into the basket on the scales.


----------

